# GTX970: Nach dem nVidia-Betrug



## Trefoil80 (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

nachdem nVidia nun die Kunden mit der GTX970 bewusst angelogen hat, habe ich nun zwei Fragen:

- Gibt es bald endlich wieder PCGH-PCs mit Radeons?
- Wie geht ihr bei PCGH eigentlich in Bezug auf Eure PCGH-PCs mit den Rückgabeersuchen Eurer Kunden um? Euer Partner Alternate ist ja diesbezügl. lt. der Liste auf Computerbase alles andere als kulant...

Gruß
Trefoli80


----------



## Abductee (1. Februar 2015)

Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Eure PCGH-PCs



Ist mag mich irren, aber PCGH übernimmt weder den Bau, Auslieferung oder Rechnungsstellung.
Das obliegt einzig der Firma Alternate.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Februar 2015)

Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem nVidia nun die Kunden mit der GTX970 bewusst angelogen hat, habe ich nun zwei Fragen:
> 
> ...



Wie Abductee schon richtig sagte, wir verkaufen die PCs nicht. Natürlich ärgert uns die unklare Situation sehr und wir hoffen, dass da auch für Alternate-Kunden bald Klarheit herrscht.

Radeon-PCs haben wir immer wieder angeboten, die Nachfrage war aber extrem bescheiden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ist mag mich irren, aber PCGH übernimmt weder den Bau, Auslieferung oder Rechnungsstellung.
> Das obliegt einzig der Firma Alternate.



Richtig. Man korrigiere mich wenn ich mich irre aber die Abwicklung entsprechender GTX970-Geschichten obliegt entsprechend einzig und alleine Alternate - wir haben da direkt nichts mit zu tun.

Ob es PCGH-PCs mit Radeons geben wird kann wohl nur Daniel beantworten, ich glaube aber mich nicht allzu weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen wenn ich behaupte, dass bei kommenden PCGH-PCs weiterhin nach sinnvollen Kriterien ausgewählt wird und ein solcher Hype um eine einzelne Karte der für neue Modelle technisch gar keine Rolle spielt keinen Einfluss auf die Auswahl zukünftiger Komponenten hat weil das schlichtweg völliger Unsinn wäre.


EDIT: Der Chef war schneller...


----------

